# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Белое солнце пустыни" на youtube

## Lampada

Сухов:  -  Восток - дело тонкое.  _Ты как здесь оказался?_
Саид:  - _Стреляли._ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvTopYKUN6U     Песня Верещагина. 
Б.Окуджава 
Поёт Павел Луспекаев (Верещагин)  
Ваше благородие, госпожа разлука,
Мы с тобой родня давно, вот какая штука, (Всё мы с ней не встретимся - вот такая штука)
Письмецо в конверте, погоди, не рви,
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви. 
Ваше благородие, госпожа чужбина.
Сладко обнимала ты, только не любила.
В ласковые сети, постой, не лови,
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви.
В ласковые сети, постой, не лови,
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви. 
Ваше благородие, госпожа удача,
Для кого ты добрая, а кому - иначе.
Девять граммов в сердце, постой, не зови.
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви.
Девять граммов сердце, постой, не зови.
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви. 
Ваше благородие, госпожа победа,
Значит, моя песенка до конца не спета.
Перестаньте, черти, клясться на крови,
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви.
Перестаньте, черти, клясться на крови,
Не везёт мне в смерти - повезёт в любви.
_____________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOj_D4saPo
______________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkGc8i78AE8
_______________________________________________

----------


## Lampada

*White Sun Of The Desert* (English subtitles).    _"This Middle-Eastern, or rather a Central-Asian action film, about the Red Army fighting the counter-revolutionary robber bands has become not only a cult movie, but also one of the favorites for several generations of viewers. With Russian cosmonauts, it is a tradition to view this film before going to outer space. The films success paved the way for a genre of national Eastern. A demobbed soldier, Fyodor Sukhov, is making his way through the desert to his home village. The band of the brutal Abdulla is raging in that area. Sukhov is charged with escorting the chiefs harem, because Abdulla intended to kill his women rather than let them go free. Sukhovs mate, a young soldier Petrukha, dies at the hand of Abdulla. But at the decisive moment, Sukhov gets help from the former customs officer Vereshchagin and a poor peasant, Said. 
White Sun of the Desert is one of the most popular Russian films of all time. Its blend of action, comedy, music and drama have made it wildly successful and it has since achieved the status of a cult film in Soviet and Russian culture. The film has contributed many sayings to the Russian language. The film is ritually watched by cosmonauts before many space launches."_ (c)   http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=Yia2a...&feature=mv_sr    *Many thanks to  http://www.youtube.com/user/mosfilm  * ( Sorry  http://www.youtube.com/user/birubirFilms ! )

----------


## birubir

> 8/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUW--b_jD98  (*Sound problem*).

 It is not my fault.  ::   This is a bug on YT.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Дорогой *Birubir*!  Добро пожаловать к нашему огоньку!
Огромное спасибо за Ваш замечательный вклад в Ютюб!  ::

----------


## birubir

Спасибо.   ::   Вот соблазнил меня меня человечек на Тюбике,    ::   хотя сам сайт знаю давно...   ::  
Что касаемо фильмов, постараюсь ещу больше залить. Главное, чтобы и этот канал не грохнули.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://english.vvord.ru/tekst-filma/...lnce-pustyini/ 
Текст фильма на английском.

----------

